# Our chickens are wussies



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Its been snowing off and on for a week now, 6 in. due by tomorrow AM,
so there is about 2-3 in. of snow on the ground.

Our 2 hens and rooster refuse to come out of their house, they will stick their heads out to look around but go right back to their roost.

On the other hand the pigeons were out side today busy as little bees, finding sticks and grass for their nest or just stretching their wings flying around the flight.
No wonder pigeons can survive in harsh conditions.
This is a photo of the hen enclosure and one of the lofts.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, if you ask ME....(and you didn't but, ), I think they're pretty darn smart. If I could get away with it, I'd stick my head out the door and go back in too. Hate that white stuff.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

what does the IWFS stand for in all your pictures?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Iron Wolf Farm Santuary (see the name of her web site  )


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Robin - I am NOT looking forward to our area looking like that... I normally stick my head out & say "forget it!" too  But if it were up to me I'd be living in Belize anyway - so no judge by moi


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Iron Wolf Farm Santuary (see the name of her web site  )


lol thank you


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robin, I don't blame them a bit. If I saw that, I'd turn around too! I like to look at it but not be out in it. Pretty sight though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahaha
the rooster goes back in cause the hen tells him he has to shovel the snow LOL
at least thats what happens at my "coop" with my "hen"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yikes! Maybe if they had some snow boots.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, if you ask ME....(and you didn't but, ), I think they're pretty darn smart. If I could get away with it, I'd stick my head out the door and go back in too. Hate that white stuff.



Oh me too I just wanted them to go out to stretch and get some sun.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Robin - I am NOT looking forward to our area looking like that... I normally stick my head out & say "forget it!" too  But if it were up to me I'd be living in Belize anyway - so no judge by moi



Ooooo! That sounds like a plan Let me get my sun tan oil


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> hahahahaha
> the rooster goes back in cause the hen tells him he has to shovel the snow LOL
> at least thats what happens at my "coop" with my "hen"



 LOL!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Robin, I don't blame them a bit. If I saw that, I'd turn around too! I like to look at it but not be out in it. Pretty sight though.



It is very pretty But I'd rather be able to drive to see it than have to shovel it!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Yikes! Maybe if they had some snow boots.



If they got snow boots next they would demand snow suits


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Oh NOOOO!*

Stay indoors wussy chix...LOL

Talking about the nasty snow...I don't mind the breeze but that thing lol...That means the neighbors will be ringing my bell asking for either shovel or my help , hard to say no since they know I want or willing to help (mostly my neighbors are older folks)....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> hahahahaha
> the rooster goes back in cause the hen tells him he has to shovel the snow LOL
> at least thats what happens at my "coop" with my "hen"


he he, thats funny!..........bring on the sleds!...where's my snow suit!....a red nose and a hot tottie and Im happy!...I could do without the shovel though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those of you who really hate snow and cold, could become a "Snowbird" and visit us!

Of course, you would have to put up with traffic and other snowbirds, but there IS SUN and the temps are in the 70s now!

I can always tell the "Snowbirds" - they are the ones wearing t-shirts and going swimming in an unheated pool while the rest of us are wearing heavy jackets!  

Hugs

Shi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Those of you who really hate snow and cold, could become a "Snowbird" and visit us!
> 
> Of course, you would have to put up with traffic and other snowbirds, but there IS SUN and the temps are in the 70s now!
> 
> ...


 I hoping to move the sanctuary to a warmer state in the next 3 years,
I've been doing my research on the southern states and their animal laws.

You should be up here when they do the Polar Bear Jump, a hole is broken in the ice in Jan. or Feb. and whoever wants puts on their swim suits and jumps in. My daughter did it one year to raise money for MS, she dressed up like Super Man. 
Shi... those people ARE crazy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I hoping to move the sanctuary to a warmer state in the next 3 years,
> I've been doing my research on the southern states and their animal laws.
> 
> You should be up here when they do the Polar Bear Jump, a hole is broken in the ice in Jan. or Feb. and whoever wants puts on their swim suits and jumps in. My daughter did it one year to raise money for MS, she dressed up like Super Man.
> Shi... those people ARE crazy!


Well, Robin, if you move anywhere near me, would LOVE to meet you!!

Yes, I have read and seen pictures of the "Polar Bear Jump!" All I can say is better them than me! There ARE warmer ways to raise money! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Robin - they do the same thing around us - but they go into the Ocean -- I always wonder if their brain freezes before they agree to be a "polar bear" 

Shi - I may be out your way sometime in June. I hoping I get the okay to attend a conference that's at the Sheraton Wild Horse Pass Spa and Resort in Chandler, Arizona. I know that's not "right around the corner" but hopefully that's close enough for me to drive to the meet the AZ crew


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Robin - they do the same thing around us - but they go into the Ocean -- I always wonder if their brain freezes before they agree to be a "polar bear"
> 
> Shi - I may be out your way sometime in June. I hoping I get the okay to attend a conference that's at the Sheraton Wild Horse Pass Spa and Resort in Chandler, Arizona. I know that's not "right around the corner" but hopefully that's close enough for me to drive to the meet the AZ crew


Actually, Dez, Wild Horse Pass is NOT that far from Cindy, me and Kippy! You will be staying in a BEAUTIFUL place!! 

Mesa, Tempe, Chandler, Gilbert are all within easy driving distance and on the "East" side of the Valley!! YIPPEE!!

HOW FUN!! HOPE ALL WORKS OUT!! WOULD _*LOVE*_ TO MEET YOU!!  

Please keep us updated and as the time gets closer, I will send you my e-mail and phone number.

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You would be close to me too!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a little winter wonderland. We're supposed to be getting some Sunday. My nutty pigeons don't even like to go out in the good weather. Rather just hang around the loft all day. Sometimes, I actually have to catch them and make them go out and get some excercise and sun. I have three very large windows in the loft, so they probably think they ARE outside. LOL. They'll freak when they see the snow! I think your chickens are smart!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Our 2 hens and rooster refuse to come out of their house, they will stick their heads out to look around but go right back to their roost.


I'm going to have to side with the chickens. I don't even need snow if it's that cold I'm not going out unless I have to.
Maybe there waiting for someone to clear the snow away.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> I'm going to have to side with the chickens. I don't even need snow if it's that cold I'm not going out unless I have to.
> Maybe there waiting for someone to clear the snow away.


I wouldn't be at all surprised, KIPPY! Who says chickens aren't smart?!! 

Actually, the _human _will be the one to clear the snow away! Does that tell you anything??   

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

that tells me chickens dont have hands


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> I'm going to have to side with the chickens. I don't even need snow if it's that cold I'm not going out unless I have to.
> Maybe there waiting for someone to clear the snow away


 
3 more inches of snow fell last night so this morning I was busy shoveling out not only the chickens but the pigeons, the drivewayand a couple of other outside enclosures 

I saw the next 7 days forecast and its going to snow everyday! guess I'll be doing this again... maybe by the end of winter I'll have muscle arms like Super Man.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> that tells me chickens dont have hands



Too funny


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good lord! that's a lot of snow. Where do you live, The North Pole? Tell Santa Hi.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Good lord! that's a lot of snow. Where do you live, The North Pole? Tell Santa Hi.



In WI. Although this winter we might get as much snow as the North Pole.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> In WI. Although this winter we might get as much snow as the North Pole.


At the rate you're going, you may very well. I love watching it from inside the warm house, and watching the birds at the feeders. It's the shoveling I hate. And when it snows during the week when I am working. I am on the road all day. Have to keep cleaning off the car, and driving around on ice and snow. Ick! That's when moving to a warmer climate sounds good.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> that tells me chickens dont have hands



VERY clever and VERY funny reply! ROFL!!  

However, NOW you know *WHY* chickens don't have hands!!  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

